# What do you use for a hide?



## tyguy35 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey, I just wanted to find out what everyone uses to make a hide for there tortoise. I know there are some creative ones out there. Or better yet what did your tortoise do to create his own hide?


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 18, 2012)

I just use little plastic tubs and cut a hole in it so they can crawl in there. But most of mine like to just dig under the substrate.


----------



## tortle (Jul 18, 2012)

Mine have the log that they sell at pet stores and a overturned pot. But they also made a hide underneath their basking rock by digging under it.


----------



## Nixxy (Jul 18, 2012)

Honestly, I use an overturned kitty litter box (unused, of course!). I cut out an entrance way for it, and it is perfect size for a full grown RF. Unfortunately, I've yet to find a log big enough for him. I have a little setup, so I can put a wet sponge on the top of the inside, for a humid hide.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 18, 2012)

I use a plastic dishbin turned upside down.


----------



## wellington (Jul 18, 2012)

I use a half log and a square plastic tub that cream puffs came in, hmmmm, was hard eating all those cream puffs. The things we do for our torts  I Just cut a entrance hole in it.


----------



## Remnence (Jul 18, 2012)

I have a half log for my tort to hide in but he rarely uses it, he would much rather burrow into the substrate =p


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice all good ideas. I don know what cream puffs are ha. I'm using a rock set up and now a sideways pot


----------



## wellington (Jul 18, 2012)

tyguy35 said:


> Nice all good ideas. I don know what cream puffs are ha. I'm using a rock set up and now a sideways pot



OMG, They are a little pastry with creamy pudding like filling. I get them frozen in a 8x8 or 10x10 tub. Hmmmm, they are good


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 19, 2012)

Made a "cave" by mortaring a 33" X 18" piece of limestone to two 18" X 10" stones...gives my torts a cool spot to sleep on a hot day.


----------



## tami (Jul 19, 2012)

Roof tiles and dead hollow out Joshua tree trunks!!


----------



## Nixxy (Jul 19, 2012)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> Made a "cave" by mortaring a 33" X 18" piece of limestone to two 18" X 10" stones...gives my torts a cool spot to sleep on a hot day.



That looks awesome. I should do something like that for the outdoor's enclosure.


----------



## mctlong (Jul 19, 2012)

Oooh, fun thread!

My Russian likes the half logs, so he'll nap under those during the day. He also has a wooden hide box that he'll retreat to on really hot days. The wood box is also heated at night, so he'll sleep in there.

My hatchling prefers to nap under a plant during the day, but also has a reptile cave/feeding dish thats available if he gets bored with the plant. At night, he sleeps in a heated wooden hide box that has a tiny aquarium igloo (designed for fish ).

Here's his Cave:


----------



## Tyrtle (Jul 19, 2012)

In the indoor enclosure, ours have one of those big half-logs from the reptile store. Outside, I have a couple broken clay pots laid on their side and part of a clay pipe I found in the trash once a very long time ago. They also like to hide in the plants.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 19, 2012)

I tried all kinds of different hides for Carl. He wasn't impressed by the half log, didn't even appreciate me digging a bit into the substrate for him. He used the turned over flower pot for a few days but got bored with it.

He ONLY likes to sleep and hide under a random little pile of sphagnum moss that I set up in the corner, hoping it would keep him from trying to climb the glass. Well it served that purpose, too, but he loves sleeping under it. Doesn't even really burrow under it either, he may kick up a bit of dirt over his shell, but for the most part he just likes his little sphagnum ball )


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 19, 2012)

Awesome hides. I cant seem to get mine ot stay in the hide at all haha


----------



## kurmaraja12 (Jul 20, 2012)

My little guy has a perfectly broken half of a flower pot  for a hide. I like to pile substrate up in there so he can tuck himself into bed. He rarely sleeps there but chooses to sleep directly under his UV light in a little hole he's dug himself. I think he only sleeps in the pot when he's waiting for food, because the food dish is right next to the pot


----------

